# Termómetro Auto



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Nov 2011 às 14:29)

Alguem me consegue indicar uma loja onde possa adquirir um termómetro para automóvel?

Obrigado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Nov 2011 às 00:44)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Alguem me consegue indicar uma loja onde possa adquirir um termómetro para automóvel?
> 
> Obrigado.



Normalmente na oficina da marca, se o carro tiver essa possibilidade, podem vender e/ou instalar esse extra.


----------



## Knyght (27 Nov 2011 às 07:00)

Essa é uma questão engraçada, poderás ver nas boas oficinas electromecânicas ou em loja de especialidade com algum gadget


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Nov 2011 às 09:03)

Em qualquer loja de material electronico, ou, até no Lidl de vez em quando vendem, com leitura interior e exterior
Edit
Até talvez nos leiloes.net devem vender, comprei lá um só para leitura exterior até 100.ºC, para um reservatorio de agua quente.


----------

